# 10g Planted Question



## wlyons9856 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello guys and gals, I am currently setting up my 10g planted, I will be growing Az Sword, Micro swords, dwarf hairgrass, dwarf tears, java moss and a nymphae rubra, I lan on using a couple CFL, right now there totalling 20W 6500K to give it 2.0 wpg, should I upgrade to 3.0wpg or should I be fine with the 2wpg?
Thanks!


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

If by "dwarf tears" you mean HEMIANTHUS CALLITRICHOIDES, I suggest adding more light; It is a light demanding plant.


----------

